# A must for Commodore 64 fans



## Quokka (Aug 24, 2007)

OK if you weren't an 80's gamer you'll probably spend alot of time saying What The? and laughing at the bad graphics but if you did spend time tapping your fingers and cursing the tapedeck attached to a breadbox with 64kb of raw computing power! Than this is well worth a watch, its exactly what the link says 100 C64 games in 10 minutes put to music. I think I could have named well over half of them and kind of remembered alot more. I guess only one more thing needs to be said: 

load"*",8,1
run 


YouTube - 100 Commodore 64 games in 10 minutes!


----------

